

Wisp – A Scala library that offers interactivity for iterative development - AustinBGibbons
http://quantifind.com/blog/2015/01/wisp-is-scala-plotting/

======
yankoff
Awesome job, guys. I was just wondering recently if there's something like
matplotlib but for Scala and there you go.

By the way, have you ever came across something similar to python's pandas but
in Scala? Specifically I'm looking for DataFrame functionality, where you can
read a dataset where column might have different types and then slice and dice
this data in a way you want. The closest I found is Breeze but it supports
only numerical types . And Saddle, but it supports only 3 columns as far as I
understood. Anything else?

~~~
AustinBGibbons
Hey thanks! I know internally at Quantifind we've built a lot of dataframe
functionality ourselves, to help the transition for people coming from R.

I've played a little with Breeze and it didn't really fit my style either.

Let me check with some of the R-minded folk and get back to you!

~~~
qiemem
I've been looking for something like python's pandas as well, so curious what
they say.

Loving Wisp! I've been needing something exactly like it and will definitely
be making use of it. So thanks!

~~~
AustinBGibbons
They shared the collective disappointment in the lacking data frame DSL

Currently evaluating RinScala if you'd like to check it out!

------
namelezz
Is it possible for Wisp to re-render only the modified graph? It seems the
whole page is re-rendered in the demo. Does Wisp cache/memoize the graphs or
re-compute the data points when it re-renders?

------
AustinBGibbons
Github:
[https://github.com/quantifind/wisp](https://github.com/quantifind/wisp)

~~~
smrtinsert
If I'm not mistaken, it generates a js spec which is rendered by an embedded
server. Looks great! My second thought though was scala.js, any plans to make
this 'pure' js?

~~~
AustinBGibbons
Correct. There's definitely a lot to improve around rendering. I didn't know
about scala.js, thanks for the pointer!

I'm not sure what you mean by pure js though - I try to make things scala
whenever I can.

------
benburton
Excellent demo! I love how easy this is to use.

